

Ask YC: Review My Startup - samwise
http://POPrl.com

======
samwise
You can check out our Mashable coverage here <http://poprl.com/r/Z> and
Techcrunch here <http://poprl.com/r/0W>

------
noodle
i think the criticism on techcrunch is valid and its something i hate about
url shrinkers. it hides what i'm clicking through to, and thats the #1 reason
i don't use them and as a rule, don't click on them if i can help it.

clever idea though.

~~~
samwise
I see your point. However, even if a URL seems innocent it might still lead
you to unwanted material.

The service is geared for the 100s of thousands of people that currently use
shrinkers.

Our site still provides a benefit to a visitor even if they don't actively
participate in promoting a story. Much like reddit or digg.

Hope that helps.

